# Valeo question



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

my friend in the netherlands found me a set of e-codes for an awesome price. he said that they are made by Valeo.
the websites i have found through searches either don't mention if the e-codes they are installing are Valeos.. or they are installing Hella.
i'm wondering then, is there any difference in the wiring between valeo and hella?
thank you.
p.s.-search is down while i make this topic.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

ok reread post and i should clarify. is there a difference in the install when it comes to the wiring? because if there isn't, this product here http://www.euro-car-service.com/stage/jettaIVfoglightharness.html seems like a good buy that would be easier and possibly save time.
other question is, if i get all the necessary parts needed, is it all that difficult to install without a premade wiring kit?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

Go for the Valeos. Will they include fogs? If so then you might want to order that e-code switch and wireing, if not then it should be an easy install. Find out if the valeos have fogs or not. Otherwise it is an easy wire-up for the e-code conversion. The Bora lights use H4bulbs, so you just cut the 9004 ends off, and put the H4 plug on in their place. You can pick up the H4 plugs at any auto parts store because they are the same as most sealed beam connectors. Solider them on if you can, or even better relay those suckers and run overwatt bulbs...the E-codes like the overwatts better than DOT!
HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## ResistUnlearnDefy (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

if your current ride has fogs and the valeos u are buying has fogs, then it is simple plug and play no proeblems at all an easy install all together took me 1.5hrs carefully


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

my stock setup is GLS lights on a Golf. so i don't have fogs right now. the Valeos my friend is sending me have the foglights in them.
ok so looks like i'll have a bit of wiring to do. 
but the directions for installing valeos should be the same as other e-codes right?
sorry, i'm just way careful about this stuff. i know nothing about electrical stuff so i don't want to mess up.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

you'll be fine. The e-code lights vs the DOT ones are H1 low and H7 high instead of the dual H7 like the USA lights. It should not be that hard to wire up, and you might want to get a fog setup like that link you posted if you don't already have fogs...let them do the work for you instead of you having to try to figure it out...esp if you are an electrical novice like you said you are...good luck!


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (lucaq)*

thanks man. vortex needs more posters like you guys.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

Actually lucag got it switched:
H7 low
H1 high
The Valeo units have the leveling motor already, whereas the Hellas need to be purchased separately.


----------



## southtdi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Valeo question (converted_vw)*

Anybody know where I can get the Valeo lights? It seesm that I keep finding the Hellas. Nothing against them but I would rather have the Valeos with the motors in them.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (southtdi)*

here's one place
http://www.ecstuning.com/


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friend in the netherlands found me a set of e-codes for an awesome price. he said that they are made by Valeo.
the websites i have found through searches either don't mention if the e-codes they are installing are Valeos.. or they are installing Hella..[HR][/HR]​Both brands manufacture OEM setups for VW!
Some car models would have Hella or Valeo whereas some applications would be available ONLY from Valeo, and then there is about 3-4 brands used as OEM lighting brands on the VW's.
Oh yes btw Valeo is alot more widely used on Audis!


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually lucag got it switched:
H7 low
H1 high
The Valeo units have the leveling motor already, whereas the Hellas need to be purchased separately.[HR][/HR]​my bad!








So if the valeos include the leveling motor, does he also need the euroswitch and the manual leveling switch(potentiomenter)?
What are the other OEM brand names cullen? I notice that porsche uses SWF for some of their lighting as well as bosch. What are some of the other brands? FER does some side lighting for VWs right?


[Modified by lucaq, 11:34 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (lucaq)*

ya i actually have had the euro switch for a long time. maybe a year already. i got it in anticipation for these ecodes. so now when i wire the new front fogs i'm going to wire up the rear fog when i'm at it. right now they are double brake lights. but i figure i might as well make full use of the switch since i have it.
self-leveling would be cool.
whats funny is my friend who is getting these lights has told me several times that i'll NEVER be done with the car. something new always comes up. his C250D is testament to that.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (lucaq)*

Koito is a big OEM for the Japanese
Sylvania is the OEM for Chrysler
Of course there's Visteon (Ford) and AC Delco (GM)....
leveler...damn the search is down...
I have this bookmarked...cause I was considering doing the levelers...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=181689


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

IF the valeos come with the leveling motor then all you really need is the switch right? Cullen sells it, i bet he has the wireing for it too...


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Koito is a big OEM for the Japanese
Sylvania is the OEM for Chrysler
Of course there's Visteon (Ford) and AC Delco (GM)....
leveler...damn the search is down...
I have this bookmarked...cause I was considering doing the levelers...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=181689[HR][/HR]​Does koito do OEM for VW in japan?!







I have heard of someone doing an E-Code conversion on their B4 Passat with some lights that were made in asia (denso or some crap...i was confused by that...did they sell B4 passat in europe...maybe he got them from a chinese jetta w/ B4 passat front end...i wonder if they were glass? He said that they were H1/H7)


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

just an update for you guys. here is a picture of the actual lights that will be sent to me. i think he sent the crate out today. crate because along with my lights there are 5 european c-class trunk lids inside as well along with a few other Mercedes-Benz goodies. a bunch of LA/OC benzsporter's are getting all their stuff from our friend in the netherlands in one crate. when it arives we're having a modding party. hahahha.


----------



## southtdi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

Hey man no offense but you siad your friend was sending you lights with fogs in them. We'll if this is the actual picture those light Don't have fogs in them. Just the blank you have now.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (southtdi)*

hmmm well i dunno. i know he knows what hes talking about. but ya i guess it doesn't look like they're there.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

The above lights have foglights. The lenses have depth to them.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just an update for you guys. here is a picture of the actual lights that will be sent to me. i think he sent the crate out today. crate because along with my lights there are 5 european c-class trunk lids inside as well along with a few other Mercedes-Benz goodies. a bunch of LA/OC benzsporter's are getting all their stuff from our friend in the netherlands in one crate. when it arives we're having a modding party. hahahha.







[HR][/HR]​Are those lights E-coded? The turnsignal looks very much like the 2002 1/2-> US spec wich have the lens in them??
I am also expanding into the MB and BMW (and other European brands) area since it is all in stock in the warehouse I use in Europe!
(I have parts prg's for most european models on my computer)


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (Cullen)*

ha ha they should be.
heres a pic of my stock NA lights. 








vs. the e-codes.








reflective pattern looks different to me.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ha ha they should be.[HR][/HR]​Ok I guess, I was just looking at that turnsignal lens..!?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (Cullen)*

you can tell the diff between the H1 and H7 bulb too (tip coating).


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

oh ya i forgot to include the other picture.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ha ha they should be.
Ok I guess, I was just looking at that turnsignal lens..!?[HR][/HR]​It's hard to tell. The amber lens has a different pattern from the clear ones. It looks like clear with the amber bulbs.
The amber lens has a cross-hatch pattern something like:
# 
##
####
##
#
The clear ones have vertical profiles with a center circle.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo question (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you can tell the diff between the H1 and H7 bulb too (tip coating).[HR][/HR]​Yeah but there ARE E-coded lights with differnt types of high beam bulbs in them!


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Valeo question (Cullen)*

but i know that these are golf lights so that takes the guess work out of it. Are you telling me that there are some H7 bulbs w/o the bulb tip coating? I can just tell that one bulbs is H1 (small w/ no coating) and the other is H7 (bigger w/ tip coating)


----------



## amgad (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (lucaq)*

I work at Valeo Spain where the Valeo headlamps for Golf are made. Initially both headlamps are exactly the same. 
By the way if your valeo's came with your car then they will include leveling motors. If you bought them aftermarket they will NOT include leveling motors.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Valeo question (MB300E87)*

update
i got them the other day and installed tonite. they are so awesome!! i don't have the money right now (holidays go figure) so i can't buy the wiring kit to hook up the foglights (front and rear) or new bulbs. but just in e-code stock setup its way better than the old NA lights. they're way heavier too. "feel" more solid even though i know the hellas were just as reliable. all the weight is in the glass.
should i get impact headlight savers too?


----------

